# How Do I Make Pactra Striping Tape Stick Better??



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

I have been unhappy with the quaility and color selection of stripe decals available. So i decided to try striping tape. I'm happy with the color and style and havibg different widths is great. But I am having trouble making my ends stick well. They keep lifting where they tuck at windshield edges er. Do i need to prep the car (except it's being clean) Did i get a bogus roll of tape? Any feedback from those that know? Thanks in advance. mj


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I sometimes find the first couple of feet to be not very sticky. 

I use super glue to hold down stubborn areas. I just put a tiny bit on a toothpick and rub it under the tape, then hold it down for about a minute.

The Pactra tape adheres better with time.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Micyou, I figured you'ed be all over that one. Any good places to order the orange tape online? My local shops are out and it takes them forever to get things. Thanks in advance. mj


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I tend to like Tamiya's tape better for stickyness, but I wish Tamiya would make some narrow enough to do pinstripes or pactra would make theirs stick better.

BTW: I remove the glass entirely when possible and tuck a good half inch of tape under the edges to make sure it's secure.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Dragon,

Do you have any trouble adjusting the Tamiya tape after you stick it?

Tower Hobbies has Pactra, but I usually get it on ebey.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> I tend to like Tamiya's tape better for stickyness, but I wish Tamiya would make some narrow enough to do pinstripes or pactra would make theirs stick better.
> 
> BTW: I remove the glass entirely when possible and tuck a good half inch of tape under the edges to make sure it's secure.


Hey DD where are you finding Tamiya trim tape. I've done a little web searching and can't find it so far. Thanks, mj


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey DD where are you finding Tamiya trim tape. I've done a little web searching and can't find it so far. Thanks, mj


There are a couple of local hobby shops that carry it. I think I have also seen it in Hobby Lobby which is more of an art/crafts superstore. Never really looked online for it but I imagine any place that sells models and supplies would have it.

EDIT: Google is your friend.  Tamiya masking tape search results. 



micyou03 said:


> Dragon,
> 
> Do you have any trouble adjusting the Tamiya tape after you stick it?
> 
> Tower Hobbies has Pactra, but I usually get it on ebey.


Never had any trouble at all, but when I'm laying tape I usually tack it in the middle then work both ways to the ends. I also leave plenty to go past where I'm masking and trim later if need be.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Aaahhhh, now i get it. Were talking about two different things! I'm talking about pin striping tape and you're talking about masking tape! Thats why i can't find it. I use the Pactra masking tape and am happy with it. I also use the blue painters masking tape from the paint store it also gives good results. Sticks well and removes easily too. Give it a shot. mj


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Ooops. My bad. Misread your initial post.

Tuck a 1/4" under the edges and secure it with a drop of CA.


----------

